# MK Baby Blanket



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I watched Diana Sullivan's video on the waffle stitch. 



 I am always looking for baby blanket patterns that lay flat right off the machine with no more work needed other than weaving in the beginning and ending yarn. This is a very fast and easy one and it works up so soft and thick. I used 2 strands of 2/24 on the standard gauge machine and ribber at T4. What a great stash buster for the mountain of 2/24 I have. I have 2 charities that will love these. If I make them longer they will make great Christmas gifts as a throw to snuggle under Ann


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Love it Ann, very pretty that will probably have to be my next project. Great gift ideas.&#128079;&#128516;


----------



## Touloulah (Jun 27, 2014)

Gorgeous!! Beautiful color too! 
Looks so comfy!!!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Did you follow her video ( pattern/yarn and machine) exactly Ann?
What size did it turn out?
Lovely color choice.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

For crying out loud, Ann. You are constantly switching gears in what you machine knit. I can't keep up with you. LOL.

The blanket looks so soft and I love the color. The recipient will be thrilled to have it!

Ginny


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

That's lovely Anne, I think that I may have a go at doing one the same.


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh boy is that nice!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

This is a lovely blanket, and I'll bet it feels heavenly. Do you ever stop? You certainly set a great example for all of us.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Duplicate post. Sorry


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful. Have to look up that stitch.
You really have a knack for machine knitting. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Stitch Witch (Aug 24, 2013)

Love it, Ann. A real winner.


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

what a gorgeous blanket..............off to view the video then make my mind up what colour to use


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

I watched the video and said some day I will do that. Now I will have to do it, you are such an inspiration. Thanks.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ann, your blanket is beautiful. I'll have to give this one a try. I love her videos. She has so many great ideas. I have just about all of her DVD's. Just ordered her Knit Leader course DVD set, should be here any day now.

Thanks for sharing.
Rhonda


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

How many rows and stitches did you use. I agree this could be a stash buster


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Love it! This should work great on my Superba,


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you all!  It was fun and quick! to answer a couple of your questions:
Jeannie D - I used a 1 X 1 rib on the whole bed with the end needles on the main bed.
Azzara - I did follow the video pattern - but a very easy repeat for the whole blanket. It can be made on either the standard or the bulky. She demonstrated on the bulky - I used a standard because I had a lot of the 2/24 yarn and knew a couple strands of that would work well. Although I have used 4 strands on the bulky for another pattern. It ended up about 28 - 29 inches wide and about 38 - 39 inches long with 500 rows.  Ann


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you Ann. It looks so cushy and soft.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

GrammaAnn said:


> Thank you all!  It was fun and quick! to answer a couple of your questions:
> Jeannie D - I used a 1 X 1 rib on the whole bed with the end needles on the main bed.
> Azzara - I did follow the video pattern - but a very easy repeat for the whole blanket. It can be made on either the standard or the bulky. She demonstrated on the bulky - I used a standard because I had a lot of the 2/24 yarn and knew a couple strands of that would work well. Although I have used 4 strands on the bulky for another pattern. It ended up about 28 - 29 inches wide and about 38 - 39 inches long with 500 rows.  Ann


Thank you Ann. I think this will make a great throw for Christmas gifts in the larger size although my Charity will
appreciate this smaller size as well I'm sure.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very soft and lofty baby blanket from a super simple rib technique; get your ribbers up, you can do it.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> I watched Diana Sullivan's video on the waffle stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> I am always looking for baby blanket patterns that lay flat right off the machine with no more work needed other than weaving in the beginning and ending yarn. This is a very fast and easy one and it works up so soft and thick. I used 2 strands of 2/24 on the standard gauge machine and ribber at T4. What a great stash buster for the mountain of 2/24 I have. I have 2 charities that will love these. If I make them longer they will make great Christmas gifts as a throw to snuggle under Ann


Beautiful!!


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

How much does your blanket weigh? I'm wondering if the remnants of two yellow cones of 2/24 will be enough. I have some large cones of 2/24 that I could wind off of to use double stranded.
Thank you.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

ertnlife, It weighs 8.7 ounces or 246 grams - depending on how you weigh it. I think they say to allow an ounce for the cone. I hope you have enough!  Ann


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> ertnlife, It weighs 8.7 ounces or 246 grams - depending on how you weigh it. I think they say to allow an ounce for the cone. I hope you have enough!  Ann


I usually allow 30grms for the cone insert. Most weigh less but it's always better to over allow.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks, I weighed an empty cone and have since forgot what it weighed. I then subtracted that from the odd sized cones I had to get an estimate of how much yarn was on them. Now to find my list!  

This is 3rd on my list. I have to finish some crochet projects and then I want to make Rose_Rose's Blue Afghan for my daughter. I plan to use shades of purple. And somewhere in the middle I'm trying to get dh to adjust my LC560.


----------



## lynnlou63 (May 8, 2014)

Wow, a lovely colour and stitch, thanks for sharing


----------



## jajarita (Apr 5, 2013)

Perfect way to use up stash. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cheryl H (Jul 20, 2013)

GrammaAnn, you're the best promoter of Diana's videos, but it's so easy to do because they are so easy to follow and very easy items to knit.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. I will have to see if I can learn faster. I am getting kind of tired of the one bed setup.


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

It's very nice Ann. Thanks for sharing


----------

